# The DEA Microgram Report



## WonderWeasel (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.usdoj.gov/dea/programs/forensicsci/microgram/bulletins_index.html

Anybody ever look at this thing? Pretty good resource for seeing what the DEA is cracking down on (apparently people are now disguising heroin as oxycontin. what the hell happened to the world?)


----------



## Mouse (Sep 12, 2009)

sweet.. I've been trying to find where I can get my some acetaminophen, i'm heading to Georgia!

cool link! thanks!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 12, 2009)

p.s. COCAINE CONCEALED IN RELIGIOUS PLAQUES IN MIAMI, FLORIDA

I'm digging that. I want one!


----------



## WonderWeasel (Sep 13, 2009)

my favorite was the old couple in central Kansas that had a field of opium poppies growing in their pasture just because they looked nice.


----------

